

Airbnb's Ritzy SF Offices Are Surrounded by Homeless People - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/03/06/sharing_economy_airbnb_s_sf_offices_are_surrounded_by_homeless_people.html

======
sergeyfilippov
Well, all offices in SF "Are Surrounded by Homeless People"

